# Kure Beach 4-1-2017



## FFsharker (Jan 5, 2017)

Small black drum, small flounder as well as puffers and whiting. With the real targeted species, Sharks!! Lost one around 4 a few minutes after setting up. Then me and the fiancé each got one. Both around 7ft. Adult female sandbars.


----------



## FFsharker (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Her fish looks bigger. Lol. Looks like y'all had a good time.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

What area of KB were you fishing?


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks like I Ave. Does anyone know what's going on with TP


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice to know that the sandbars are still around! Good job. 
I cant wait to pick up a Taco to drive out to the fort and fish all night!


----------



## FFsharker (Jan 5, 2017)

Yea I think hers was just a little bigger lol. Didn't have measuring tape. Just close estimates. Yes right there at I ave.


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

Good guess. I got married at I Ave . Good spot to fish. Still can't seem to get anyone to respond on what is going on at TP.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice. Casted gear or yak baits?


----------



## FFsharker (Jan 5, 2017)

Casted gear. I got away from yak baits because I didn't enjoy it as much. I casted both rods from dry land (had jeans and boots on so no wading). Mine is a Magged Penn 4/0 and hers is a penn fierce 6000. Her Rod is only 6'6" and mine is only 9'.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Good to know, only time I fish a yak is with my friend who is deployed right now, I will be down next weekend. Casted gear is alot more enjoyable to me, I fish an LX Seagate 30 and fathom 40


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

so they are relatively close in if you are casting?


----------



## FFsharker (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes they are close. Usually I only get a bait out 50yds maybe 75 if I wade first. I usually use decent size baits around the side of my hand. I have never had an issue with them finding the bait. They're always in close.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

interesting....ive never caught a sandbar...usually just sharpnose and black tips 3-5 feet starting end of may...always figured they didnt move in till then


----------



## FFsharker (Jan 5, 2017)

I never put a time or month on them. Always watch water temp. Mid 50s and up and you can find them. Have hooked a couple big ones in January as well that I never saw. No telling what they were.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

thanks for the info!


----------



## FFsharker (Jan 5, 2017)

No problem, I've been doing this for a long time and have experimented with a bunch of different techniques. All that I ask is that anyone who tries shark fishing, is to treat the Sharks with respect and get the shark back in the water as fast as possible. I no longer so the "money shot" holding open the jaws either, waste of time and doesn't even show the size of the shark lol


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

i hear you man, cant even begin to tell you how many people pick up the smaller ones by the tail and risk that head swinging around on them....also people dont usually understand that holding them vertically is a awful for their organs out of the water.....


----------

